# Android 7.1.1, anyway to force WiFi 5ghz bandwidth over 2,4?



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2018)

I have an ATT router, its one of the latest ones they make they told me, well it auto selects the devices that get 2.4 or 5ghz, is there anyway to override this?  on my phone or osmething so i always get 5ghz on it? sometimes its 5 sometimes its 2.4


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2018)

Disable the band you dont want.  But this will be a permanent fix until you undo the setting change which means no device will use that band.

I don't like my devices using 5 GHz, so I disable that band on my router


----------



## hat (Jun 22, 2018)

That sounds really odd. My router allows me to configure the 2.4GHz and 5GHz radios separately. I set them both up the same way, with the 2.4GHz SSID "Brain Scorcher" and 5GHz "Brain Scorcher_5G". Are you sure your router can't do this?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2018)

hat said:


> That sounds really odd. My router allows me to configure the 2.4GHz and 5GHz radios separately. I set them both up the same way, with the 2.4GHz SSID "Brain Scorcher" and 5GHz "Brain Scorcher_5G". Are you sure your router can't do this?



I'll look into it thanks.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2018)

But why?
Is there a particular reason you want it locked on one frequency?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 22, 2018)

it's probably accounting for connection quality. 5ghz is terrible going thru any kind of barriers to the point where 2.4ghz is the faster/more reliable connection.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2018)

Band steering, on crappy consumer routers, is only a feature in looks only. Might as well not have it. The only stuff that actually implements it are enterpise APs.


----------



## therealmeep (Jun 22, 2018)

ShiBDiB said:


> it's probably accounting for connection quality. 5ghz is terrible going thru any kind of barriers to the point where 2.4ghz is the faster/more reliable connection.


This, lots of the newer Cisco APs I've worked with drop automatically from 5g if you start having reliability issues and will automatically switch you back to 5g when you're reliable enough again. I know that my AC3200 and AC5300 will leave you on 2.4 if you are doing low bandwidth activities (surfing) then kick you up to 5g if you need more speed/bandwidth. If you really desire, try running a speed test when you're on the 2.4 and see if after running it it boots you over to the 5g section.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 22, 2018)

On my dual band router, I can set different name for each band, so my phone see it as 2 routers with different names, one for 2.4 and one for 5ghz, I set in my phone to connect to 5ghz,and because I didn't give a password to 2.4ghz band, it is like another router where the phone can't connect.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 22, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> But why?
> Is there a particular reason you want it locked on one frequency?



On 5ghz band, I get about my max speeds on Speedtest app, but 2.4ghz it's less than half that speed.  No idea why.


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I have an ATT router, its one of the latest ones they make they told me, well it auto selects the devices that get 2.4 or 5ghz, is there anyway to override this?  on my phone or osmething so i always get 5ghz on it? sometimes its 5 sometimes its 2.4


That is just... wrong. The router doesn't select the band a device uses, the device does. When both bands are active, you see two networks and you connect to the one you want.


lynx29 said:


> On 5ghz band, I get about my max speeds on Speedtest app, but 2.4ghz it's less than half that speed.  No idea why.


Sure you do, the 5GHz band has more bandwidth. When you're standing next to the router. But go a couple of rooms away from the router and speedtest may tell a whole different story.

And back to your title, where does Android 7.1.1 factor in?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

bug said:


> And back to your title, where does Android 7.1.1 factor in?


It doesn't. He was just telling us what he's using for reference.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't like my devices using 5 GHz, so I disable that band on my router



I'm interested in why you don't like 5GHz?



bug said:


> That is just... wrong. The router doesn't select the band a device uses, the device does. When both bands are active, you see two networks and you connect to the one you want.



The first part is correct, the second might not be.  AT&T(and a lot of routers) are naming the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz bands the same name, so they show up as the same network.  The device decides which one to connect to based on signal strength and estimated maximum speed.



bug said:


> Sure you do, the 5GHz band has more bandwidth. When you're standing next to the router. But go a couple of rooms away from the router and speedtest may tell a whole different story.



That depends, even with a significantly weaker signal a few rooms away from my router, the 5GHz band still gives faster speeds than 2.4GHz.  It just comes down to Wireless-AC giving so much more bandwidth than Wireless-N, that even with a weak singal the Wireless-AC gives faster speeds.

However, all my phones are on 2.4GHz, because the reality is the phones can't really utilize the faster speed anyway.  So the extra range is more beneficial.



lynx29 said:


> On 5ghz band, I get about my max speeds on Speedtest app, but 2.4ghz it's less than half that speed.  No idea why.



I wouldn't much worry about what a speedtest on a phone tells you.  The fact is that phones really can't utilize the extra speed.  Things like web surfing and streaming won't really be any faster with a faster WiFi connection.  Downloads might be a little faster, but you probably aren't downloading a whole lot with your phone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm interested in why you don't like 5GHz?


I can answer that one and it's likely for the same reason, interference. Signal stability up close(within 3 meters) is good, anything beyond that or if you talk about walls with pipes & wires in them  and 2.4 becomes the clear winner.


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The first part is correct, the second might not be.  AT&T(and a lot of routers) are naming the 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz bands the same name, so they show up as the same network.  The device decides which one to connect to based on signal strength and estimated maximum speed.


I have seen routers put both 5GHz networks under the same name, never 2.4 together with 5. If such things exist, I didn't know about them.



newtekie1 said:


> That depends, even with a significantly weaker signal a few rooms away from my router, the 5GHz band still gives faster speeds than 2.4GHz.  It just comes down to Wireless-AC giving so much more bandwidth than Wireless-N, that even with a weak singal the Wireless-AC gives faster speeds.


Hence my use of the term "may" 
Setting up wireless properly always involves a trial-and-error step.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm interested in why you don't like 5GHz?



I find when I'm leaving the house to go into the yard, or basically if I'm not in close vicinity to the router the 5ghz channel switches over to 2.4, & the switchover takes a few moments and it's just annoying.  My devices don't perform any quicker on 5 GHz than they do on 2.4 GHz ( which is possibly due to them being older for the most part), so there's no need for me to use the former over the latter.

with my Ac66u, the 2.4 & 5Ghz bands are displayed as separate wireless channels (Asus 2.4G & Asus 5G), each to be connected to when needed/required, by removing the 5Ghz option, i have also removed the time it takes to switch between the 2. And, as i mentioned, there is no speed benefit over 2.4G even if im 3 feet away from the router, so enabling it is useless in my case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2018)

bug said:


> I have seen routers put both 5GHz networks under the same name, never 2.4 together with 5. If such things exist, I didn't know about them.



The routers AT&T gives out now do it, it is pretty annoying.  I usually go in and change the names on the wireless networks to divide them.

Comcast does it too if you use their app or whatever to change your WiFi name.  You put in a WiFi name and it applies that name to both 2.4 and 5.0, also very annoying.+



bug said:


> Hence my use of the term "may"
> Setting up wireless properly always involves a trial-and-error step.



And hence why I said "that depends".



jboydgolfer said:


> I find when I'm leaving the house to go into the yard, or basically if I'm not in close vicinity to the router the 5ghz channel switches over to 2.4, & the switchover takes a few moments and it's just annoying. My devices don't perform any quicker on 5 GHz than they do on 2.4 GHz ( which is possibly due to them being older for the most part), so there's no need for me to use the former over the latter.
> 
> with my Ac66u, the 2.4 & 5Ghz bands are displayed as separate wireless channels (Asus 2.4G & Asus 5G), each to be connected to when needed/required, by removing the 5Ghz option, i have also removed the time it takes to switch between the 2.



So on the devices you don't want to use the 5GHz band, just never connect them to the ASUS 5G network, or if they already have been connected tell them to forget that network.  That is what I do on all my mobile devices, aka cell phones and tablets.  That way the 5GHz band is still at least available for devices that aren't as mobile and do benefit from the 5GHz, like laptops that don't go outside.


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The routers AT&T gives out now do it, it is pretty annoying.  I usually go in and change the names on the wireless networks to divide them.
> 
> Comcast does it too if you use their app or whatever to change your WiFi name.  You put in a WiFi name and it applies that name to both 2.4 and 5.0, also very annoying.+



I suppose it's less confusing for the average user when they only see one network in their home. But I wouldn't want to be the person that has to troubleshoot a connectivity issue while trying to determine which network said user is using 

And since we're talking wireless and band, one other trick I've heard about is turning off 802.11a for the 2.4 band. Supposedly that makes devices connect substantially faster. But I haven't been able to test this, since my expensive router doesn't have the option to turn off 802.11a.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> for devices that aren't as mobile and do benefit from the 5GHz, like laptops that don't go outside



I understand that it may be beneficial in your situation, but I don't have those devices , nor is it beneficial for me to have it enabled. And since there's no benefit ,disabling that radio also disables the heat generated by 5g, & the energy drawn by that radio, (not that it's much) but I have no need for it as I mentioned earlier .  Essentially, the 5 GHz radio would be like me adding a wheelchair ramp to my house, it may be nice to have (if I needed it), but I don't,  maybe someday I will need it , & then I'll enable it.


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I find when I'm leaving the house to go into the yard, or basically if I'm not in close vicinity to the router the 5ghz channel switches over to 2.4, & the switchover takes a few moments and it's just annoying.  My devices don't perform any quicker on 5 GHz than they do on 2.4 GHz ( which is possibly due to them being older for the most part), so there's no need for me to use the former over the latter.
> 
> with my Ac66u, the 2.4 & 5Ghz bands are displayed as separate wireless channels (Asus 2.4G & Asus 5G), each to be connected to when needed/required, by removing the 5Ghz option, i have also removed the time it takes to switch between the 2. And, as i mentioned, there is no speed benefit over 2.4G even if im 3 feet away from the router, so enabling it is useless in my case.


Ok, now that you've stated your problem properly, probably this is what you're looking for: https://support.google.com/wifi/answer/6293481?hl=en


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2018)

bug said:


> I suppose it's less confusing for the average user when they only see one network in their home. But I wouldn't want to be the person that has to troubleshoot a connectivity issue while trying to determine which network said user is using



Yeah, I'm usually that guy that gets called...



bug said:


> And since we're talking wireless and band, one other trick I've heard about is turning off 802.11a for the 2.4 band. Supposedly that makes devices connect substantially faster. But I haven't been able to test this, since my expensive router doesn't have the option to turn off 802.11a.



Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about, because 802.11a only functions on 5.0GHz.  It was the original 5.0GHz WiFi.



jboydgolfer said:


> I understand that it may be beneficial in your situation, but I don't have those devices , nor is it beneficial for me to have it enabled. And since there's no benefit ,disabling that radio also disables the heat generated by 5g, & the energy drawn by that radio, (not that it's much) but I have no need for it as I mentioned earlier .  Essentially, the 5 GHz radio would be like me adding a wheelchair ramp to my house, it may be nice to have (if I needed it), but I don't,  maybe someday I will need it , & then I'll enable it.



Fair enough.


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about, because 802.11a only functions on 5.0GHz.  It was the original 5.0GHz WiFi.


Maybe I misunderstood the advice, but having two protocols talking on the 5GHz band could make communication a  little more difficult. Couldn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 22, 2018)

I live in brick house with hot water heat and plaster walls and I found 5ghz to be annoying until I moved my router to the 3rd floor...5ghz needs height.. The higher the better... That and I had to move to the opposite side of my house for better reception with my tv antenna....
The height also gives a better spread of the 2.4ghz signal as I get a great signal throughout my yard and a good distance down the street.... But even then because it's annoying when it needs to switch I stay on 2.4ghz


----------



## bug (Jun 22, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> I live in brick house with hot water heat and plaster walls and I found 5ghz to be annoying until I moved my router to the 3rd floor...5ghz needs height.. The higher the better... That and I had to move to the opposite side of my house for better reception with my tv antenna....
> The height also gives a better spread of the 2.4ghz signal as I get a great signal throughout my yard and a good distance down the street.... But even then because it's annoying when it needs to switch I stay on 2.4ghz


Radio signals tend to dissipate in a sphere pattern, they have no representation of height. That said, placing the router is probably the most important step when setting up a wireless network, so yeah, move it around till you find a suitable spot.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 22, 2018)

bug said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the advice, but having two protocols talking on the 5GHz band could make communication a  little more difficult. Couldn't it?



Not really in a noticeable way.

Also, I totally forgot that Ubiquiti also combines both the 2.4 and 5.0 bands into a single network name by default.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 24, 2018)

On our router it has both bands but I find 2.4G to be more lengthy but 5G is just a bit faster but less length. I'd say just stick with 2.4


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 24, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The routers AT&T gives out now do it, it is pretty annoying.  I usually go in and change the names on the wireless networks to divide them.
> 
> Comcast does it too if you use their app or whatever to change your WiFi name.  You put in a WiFi name and it applies that name to both 2.4 and 5.0, also very annoying.+
> 
> ...



VDSL?



jmcslob said:


> I live in brick house with hot water heat and plaster walls and I found 5ghz to be annoying until I moved my router to the 3rd floor...5ghz needs height.. The higher the better... That and I had to move to the opposite side of my house for better reception with my tv antenna....
> The height also gives a better spread of the 2.4ghz signal as I get a great signal throughout my yard and a good distance down the street.... But even then because it's annoying when it needs to switch I stay on 2.4ghz



Umbrella effect, that is any router actually i noticed. AT&T would always have us try to put it on 2nd floor if possible.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> VDSL?



All of their services, ADSL, VDSL, and Fiber.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 24, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> All of their services, ADSL, VDSL, and Fiber.



I used to be a premtech, I was wondering because i know att locks down certain functions of their modems.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2018)

settings > wifi > 3 dot menu > advanced > wifi frequency band
if your device/rom doesn't have it use wifi analyzer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en_US with this plugin https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.connecter&hl=en 
./thread


----------

